# For sale 3 hole dog box



## ed sehn (Jan 21, 2007)

For sale, 3 hole dog box made by Deerskin Mfg,. The box is stainless and insulated with a fan and airing lights. For pics and additional information please go to: http://minotretrieverclub.com/For_Sale_or_Trade.html

Call 701-833-7826
[email protected]

Thanks,
Ed Sehn
Minot ND


----------

